# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاري چجورياس؟گفته ها و ناگفته هاي پرستاري

## mahsa92

احتمال قبوليم توي پرستاري دولتي صد در صده و مامانمم پرستاره و ديدم چجوريه ولي ولي ولي!
ميخوام بهم بگيد چطوريه خيلي عاميانه نه كه لينك كپي كنيد
چه مزيت هايي داره؟
تمام گفته و ناگفته هاي پرستاري رو ميخوام بدونم
روحيه ام انقددد ضعيفه كه مطمعنم لگه حتي ذكتر ميشدم اطفال ميخوندم و ادمي نيستم كه زخم پانسمان كنم يا...
لطفا هرچي هس بگين
مامانم سوپروايزره ميتونه بذارتم ي بخش راحت تر ولي بازم مشكل اينجاس ك من احتمالا بعد از ازدواج به شهر بزرگي ميرم و بازم زير دست ي سريا خواهم بود پس هرچي ميدونيد دريغ نكنيد

----------


## saeid_NRT

> احتمال قبوليم توي پرستاري دولتي صد در صده و مامانمم پرستاره و ديدم چجوريه ولي ولي ولي!
> ميخوام بهم بگيد چطوريه خيلي عاميانه نه كه لينك كپي كنيد
> چه مزيت هايي داره؟
> تمام گفته و ناگفته هاي پرستاري رو ميخوام بدونم
> روحيه ام انقددد ضعيفه كه مطمعنم لگه حتي ذكتر ميشدم اطفال ميخوندم و ادمي نيستم كه زخم پانسمان كنم يا...
> لطفا هرچي هس بگين
> مامانم سوپروايزره ميتونه بذارتم ي بخش راحت تر ولي بازم مشكل اينجاس ك من احتمالا بعد از ازدواج به شهر بزرگي ميرم و بازم زير دست ي سريا خواهم بود پس هرچي ميدونيد دريغ نكنيد


خوب چرا يه روز رو تو محل کار مادرت نميگذروني؟ بعدشم از اينکه دلت نمياد يه کارايي رو انجام بدي نترس پزشکا که مادرزاد قصاب نبودن. من مطمئن رتبه يکم فقط درس خوندن بلده اونم از خون و شرايط اضطراري حراس داره ولي بعدا ياد ميگيره و عادت ميکنه و از اينکه به مردم کمک ميکنه لذت ميبره :-) شما هم همينطور.

----------


## mahsa92

> خوب چرا يه روز رو تو محل کار مادرت نميگذروني؟ بعدشم از اينکه دلت نمياد يه کارايي رو انجام بدي نترس پزشکا که مادرزاد قصاب نبودن. من مطمئن رتبه يکم فقط درس خوندن بلده اونم از خون و شرايط اضطراري حراس داره ولي بعدا ياد ميگيره و عادت ميکنه و از اينکه به مردم کمک ميکنه لذت ميبره :-) شما هم همينطور.


محل كار مادرم دفتريه و رياست ميكنه رسيدن ب جايگاهش ارزوي هر پرستاري حتي خودمه چون زيادي ايده اله رفتم ي روز خيلي مرتبط با پرستاري نبود!

----------


## parastuu

بهترین مزیتش اینه که میتونید تا phd ادامه بدین در صورتی که این امکان واسه رشته هایی مث اتاق عمل و هوشبری وجود نداره، شما مادرتونم سوپروایزره که مطمئنا بیشتر اطلاع دارین که کار سوپروایزرا بیشتر مدیریته
اینکه روحیه ی حساسی دارین خوب نیست، درسته به قول دوستمون همه پزشکام اول قصاب نبودن ولی اینم بگم قرار نیست همه هم عادت کنن!! من مثال نقضشو دیدم که میگم بعد چند سال تو این کار بودن و عادت نکردن چون واقعا روحیه شون نمی خورد به پرستاری ، دیگه با توجه به شناختی که از خودتون دارین تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## اريا

دخترجون چرا داري خودتو محدود مي كني؟؟؟!!!
پرستاري،ازدواج و...
گفتي روحيت ضعيفه و در غير اينصورت بايد بگم اگر بخواي يكسال بموني بري دندون يا دارو بهتره.
من شخصا عاشق جراحي هستم و البته فيلم هاي چند ساعته سرجري پيشرفته در رابطه با قلب و مغز و اندام هاي داخلي رو ميشينم مي بينم و كيف مي كنم!!! البته به اينها بايد فيلم هاي قطعي اندام ها و انواع و اقسام سوختگي ها و جراحي هاي پلاستيكم اضافه مي كنم.
اتفاقا تو بيمارستان اتاق عمل هم بودم و از نزديك ديدم اكثريت اين هارو با كمك پدرم.
پرستاري مسائل خاص خودشو داره.
پدر من فوق تخصص و جراح قرنيه هستش.ديگه دلو به دريا مي زنم و از x و y استفاده نمي كنم!!!
من بيمارستان هاي بهمن،دي و عرفان زياد رفتم.
خيلي حرف مي شنوند و از اشتباهاتشون بسادگي نمي گذرن البته تو دي كه ي بيمارستان خصوصي لوكس و سطح بالاس اينطوريه.مردم در ازاي پولي كه ميدن انتظار دارن بهترين خدماتو دريافت كنن و براشون قابل قبول نيست كه پرستار اشتباهي بكنه.شيفت وايستادنم نيازي به توضيح نداره كه كار واقعا سختيه.
بعلاوه خطرات الودگي و انواع بيماري ها هست.
فكر نكن پرستاري كار اسونيه چون خيلي با خون سروكار نداري مثل جراحا،مي توني مريضو استحمام كني يا ببري دستشويي؟؟؟ لباس بپوشوني و...؟؟؟ نوشتي زخم پانسمان كردن اينكه جز كاراي بديهيه پرستاره !!!
من حتي حاضر نيستم به اين كارها فكر كنم.
هدفمم مثل پدرم چشم پزشكيه شايدم قلب ديوانه وار عاشق اين دوتام.
چرا نميري بين الملل؟؟؟ البته اگه شرايطشو داري.
باوركن پرستاري نمي ارزه قروني.
بينايي سنجي،شنوايي سنجي،راديولوژي و فيزيو تراپي يا حتي دامپزشكي و علوم ازمايشگاهي نمي رسوني؟؟؟ هوشبري هم خوبه.

----------


## mahsa92

> دخترجون چرا داري خودتو محدود مي كني؟؟؟!!!
> پرستاري،ازدواج و...
> گفتي روحيت ضعيفه و در غير اينصورت بايد بگم اگر بخواي يكسال بموني بري دندون يا دارو بهتره.
> من شخصا عاشق جراحي هستم و البته فيلم هاي چند ساعته سرجري پيشرفته در رابطه با قلب و مغز و اندام هاي داخلي رو ميشينم مي بينم و كيف مي كنم!!! البته به اينها بايد فيلم هاي قطعي اندام ها و انواع و اقسام سوختگي ها و جراحي هاي پلاستيكم اضافه مي كنم.
> اتفاقا تو بيمارستان اتاق عمل هم بودم و از نزديك ديدم اكثريت اين هارو با كمك پدرم.
> پرستاري مسائل خاص خودشو داره.
> پدر من فوق تخصص و جراح قرنيه هستش.ديگه دلو به دريا مي زنم و از x و y استفاده نمي كنم!!!
> من بيمارستان هاي بهمن،دي و عرفان زياد رفتم.
> خيلي حرف مي شنوند و از اشتباهاتشون بسادگي نمي گذرن البته تو دي كه ي بيمارستان خصوصي لوكس و سطح بالاس اينطوريه.مردم در ازاي پولي كه ميدن انتظار دارن بهترين خدماتو دريافت كنن و براشون قابل قبول نيست كه پرستار اشتباهي بكنه.شيفت وايستادنم نيازي به توضيح نداره كه كار واقعا سختيه.
> ...


عجب روحيه تي دارين شما من اصلا نميتونم و
اينها كه شما گفتي هيچكدوم از كاراي پرستاري نيست و بهيار و كمك بهيار اين كارارو ميكنه نه پرستار!! بين الملل هم زدم ولي شانس قبوليم صد درصد نيست

----------


## parastuu

راس میگه ، اون کارا مال بهیاراس نه پرستار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Faster

ما دیگه چیزی به اسم بهیار نداریم...هرکیم بهیاره از قبل بوده

الان کمک پرستار اومده که کارای مریض رو میکنه

----------


## roya-s

بابای من سوپروایزره و من از بچگی خیلی با این چیزا اشنایی دارم واسه همین کلا از هرچی بیمارستان و پزشکی و دندون پزشکی و پرستاری و ... متنفرم! اگه از پانسمان و خون بدت میاد پس چرا اصلا اومدی تجربی؟

----------


## mahsa92

> بابای من سوپروایزره و من از بچگی خیلی با این چیزا اشنایی دارم واسه همین کلا از هرچی بیمارستان و پزشکی و دندون پزشکی و پرستاری و ... متنفرم! اگه از پانسمان و خون بدت میاد پس چرا اصلا اومدی تجربی؟


بالاجبار ولي خب
زيست رو دوس داشتم

----------


## mahsa92

> ما دیگه چیزی به اسم بهیار نداریم...هرکیم بهیاره از قبل بوده
> 
> الان کمک پرستار اومده که کارای مریض رو میکنه


ولي تو شهر ما هنوز مدرسه بهياري پذيرش ميكنه و دوره اموزشي كمك بهياري هم ميذارن

----------


## اريا

> عجب روحيه تي دارين شما من اصلا نميتونم و
> اينها كه شما گفتي هيچكدوم از كاراي پرستاري نيست و بهيار و كمك بهيار اين كارارو ميكنه نه پرستار!! بين الملل هم زدم ولي شانس قبوليم صد درصد نيست


مي دونم چي ميگي ولي من بطور شخصي در مورد بيمارستان دي صحبت كردم.اونجا انتظارات بالاست.

----------


## ramin94

> مي دونم چي ميگي ولي من بطور شخصي در مورد بيمارستان دي صحبت كردم.اونجا انتظارات بالاست.


من یه هفته به خاطر آپاندیسیت بیمارستان بستری بودم..پرستار حتی در سطل ***** رو باز نمیکرد..بیچاره بهیارا..
نه جانم..دوره عوض شده...پرستار چند ساعت یه بار یه آمپول به سرم تزریق میکرد و میرفت به اتاقش ...
سونداژ و دستشویی و استحمام هیچکدوم به عهده پرستار نیست...خودم دیدم و اطلاع دارم که میگم..

----------

